# Model dabbling - now and into the future



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Life has been allowing sporadic plastic saw dust on occasion for me.

One dream from years ago is now a reality. This was accomplished with a bit of help from Burl, lots of leg work by myself, reverse engineering a design to create a tiny part I've wanted for many years!

What is this little offering? None other than the ability to now build custom loco hoods. What has been missing are the door latches and hinges. I for a very long time had a concept to basically build from, allowing hoods to be built or bashed as needed. This has matured and gone thru changes, but here are the results today, as this process currently stands. The latches are produced in 3D "Ultra Frosted Detail", while a mold was created to make the hinges. The 3D latches can be purchased in batches of 100. A order can be placed thru Shapeways for these.

This is a test door sample, first attempt....










Primer, ready for paint










With fresh rattle can applied. After a week the paint settled down into the details better than shown here....










My design approach is based on using a .040" base sheet, adding doors of .010" sheet, laying out door latch locations, drilling and cut the holes, inserting the latches, gluing from the reverse side, adding hinges as needed and prime and paint.
Now all of this is applied over a hood base structure of .060".

Let the fun begin..
Dirk


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Improving the hobby buddy. I like it. 

Reminds me of HO scale 20-25 years ago. Lots of model work/kit bashing to get that engine/car you're after.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Dirk,
Thanks for this info on the latches, I need to get some on order.
Cheers.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know anything about diesel locos but how do you open a door hinged on both sides?
I must be missing something.
Rick


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Doors open in pairs or sets...watch a real one pass you sometime...
..especially revealing on one with "open or loose doors" running down line....!

Think bi-fold... 

Dirk


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Dirk,

Are the hinges depicted from the "MOLD". I purchased the mold but have yet to go there.

Michael


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, hinges are the results from using the mold you bought,,,

Then again, what did you get? 
Did you order a set of latches, plus the mold? I'm not sure how that comes....? Shapeways makes the 100 latch set of clear parts... the mold??

D


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Ordered latches and the mold, separately. The mold produces multiple hinges in a single pour, how many I don't recall. I think I purchased the first mold produced for resale, based on info from Shapeways...

Michael


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I got a pink mold from Burl...
What does Shapeways produce?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

The first set I purchased ran $18.00

Shape ways current price is now $20.00 for these items..

Always printed in a set of 100 latches..

Dirk


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat! I've used a similar technic for diesel critter bashes. I haven't tried any Shapeways stuff yet.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great work Dirk.

Is that in 1:29 scale?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes..these are for 1/29th..
They are found on Shapeways, look under the parts Burl continues to create..

Again..these are printed in a set of 100...good for up to 2 full hoods..maybe a bit less..certainly depends on what one is building tho.

Dirk


----------

